# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Wallen onder de ogen

## Red_Dragon

Hoi!
Ik heb al jaren last van wallen, nu ben ik 15 en ik slaap iets van 9u per dag, soms meer, soms minder, maar niet veel verschil.
Een paar jaar geleden had ik daar meer last van en werd ik vaak gepest, maar das nu minder geworden.

Het zijn gewoon blauwe strepen, een kwart ring zeg maar.(Geen ringen)
Hoe kan dit? Ik heb wel eens gelezen dat het bloedvaatjes zijn die doorschijnen, maar het belangrijkste:

Kan je hier ook wat aan doen???? (Plzz)


En nog n vraagje voor de biologen onder ons:
Hoe kan het dat als je minder slaapt of laat naar bed gaat ook wallen onder je ogen krijgt?
En waarom krijg je als je net wakker bent dikke oogleden?

----------


## Red_Dragon

Hallooo?

----------


## Mirella

dikke oogleden of wallen kun je ook krijgen als je te plat ligt .... het helpt soms een dikker hoofdkussen te nemen . 
Met je vingertoppen lichtjes kloppen onder je ogen kan ook helpen ... 
Een gemiddelde nachtrust van 8u is ideaal ... teveel is ook niet goed en op vaste tijden gaan slapen ...

hoop dat je hier wat mee bent ...

----------


## lacuna

Misschien kun je een lepel in de diepvriezer leggen voor een nachtje en 's ochtend die dan tegen je oogwallen doen, dat zal het wat minderen (is alsinds zo bij mij.)

----------


## Agnes574

ik heb een,voor mij,wondermiddel gevonden tegen mijn enorme zwarte kringen onder mijn ogen(WALLEN)...het is biospecific-oogcontour van Yves Rocher:het helpt mij enorm goed tegen dikke ogen en wallen.
Ik breng het s'morgens en s'avonds aan voor mijn dag- of nachtcreme en ik verschiet van het resultaat>ik gebruik het nog maar een week!
Hiebij wil ik zeker vermelden dat ik CVS-patiente ben en er ver altijd doodmoe uitzie en dat ook ben...maar het resultaat maakt me vrolijker als ik nu in de spiegel kijk!!!
Ik heb horen zeggen dat een schijfje aardappel op je ogen leggen ook helpt..maar ik heb dat nog niet geprobeerd;ik ben tevreden zo!
Hopelijk werkt het voor anderen ook...succes
grtjs Ag

----------


## lacuna

Dat is dus geen make-up ofzo? Misschien kan ik het ook gebruiken, hoeveel kost het ongeveer en hoelang kun je er dan mee voort?

----------


## Agnes574

rond 10€,en het is gewoon een transparante creme,net als dag-,of nachtcreme! Volgens mij ga ik er 3mndn tot een half jaar mee kunnen doen...het is geen grote tube,maar je hebt ook maar héél,héél weinig nodig per keer! Voor mij persoonlijk zie ik iedere dag weer verbetering;de max!!  :Wink: 
Succes,als je het haalt,hoop ik dat het voor jou ook zo enorm goed werkt!!
Ikzelf gebruik al jaren de producten van Yves Rocher en ik ben er erg goed mee en vele anderen mét mij....waarom kom je anders zoveel winkels van hen tegen en kun je zelfs per post bestellen en krijg je,op aanvraag,de catalogus toegestuurd!
En alles is op basis van planten!
grtjs Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ga anders 's naar je huisarts...heb vandaag van de dermatoloog gehoord dat er nu een nieuwe créme is die héél goed helpt tegen wallen...schijnt iets totaal nieuws te zijn...ik vermoed(weet niet zeker)op voorschrift...
Verder kan ik je er nog weinig over vertellen omdat ze eerst een behandeling gaan starten voor mijn hele gezicht(pigmentvlekken,acné-littekentjes en de wallen)mocht 't daarna nog nodig zijn gaan ze me die créme voorschrijven!
Als ik de naam weet,zet ik 't hier gelijk op,ok?!

succes,grtjs Agnes

----------


## Masja

Dag rode draak, je weet gewoon niet wat voor een plezier je anderen geeft, als 43-jarige voel ik me weer goed en wilde dat mijn vriend zich eens een keer druk maakte om zijn uiterlijk ipv de mijne!
Ik las onlangs (via de Volkskrant besteld) het boek: 'the truth about food' van Jill Fullerton-Smith, veel handige tips, wetenschappelije benadering en niet van die onzin dingen. Overigens kom ik aardig van mijn wallen af door veel te lachten, oa om de reactie op jouw klacht; met lepels 's ochtends vroeg (daar heb je zin in) op je wallen klapperen en biospecific (klinkt overtuigend) creme. 15 jaar, hoe lekker het ook is, niet teveel alcohol, vlees (help je de bioindustrie en opwaring aarde ook nog mee) en wel veel groente. Daarnaast is veel genetisch bepaald, hoewel je zelf veel kunt doen als het genetisch over gedragene je stoort!! Sommige mensen hebben nu eenmaal wallen of haar op de rug of te korte benen, ga maar door), lach er vooral zelf om dan kom je ver. Scheelt in ieder geval botox spuiten, want waar wal zit zit geen rimpel. Lang leve de wallen (niet die in Amsterdam hoor).
Groet,
Masja

----------


## sun

Hallo Agnes 574,
Je dermatoloog sprak van een nieuwe crème. Heb je ook een idee van de naam of het actieve bestanddeel?
Groeten

----------


## Agnes574

Sun,

Nee, helaas nog niet,maar ik zal 't voor je vragen op dinsdag 13 november(als ik mijn 2de behandeling krijg)ok?
Dan zet ik het meteen hierop!

groetjes Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Sorry Sun,

Ik heb het gevraagd aan de mij behandelende dermatoloog...zij zei me dat er idd wel nieuwe,heel goede produkten zijn tegen wallen,maar dat ze niet wist welke mijn consultatie-arts toen bedoelde...Ze heeft me beloofd het na te vragen en de produkten eens voor me op te schrijven...ik zou ze op mijn volgende behandelings-afspraak (27/10) krijgen...ik hoop dat ik je hier dan eindelijk dat produkt of die produkten kan meedelen!!

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Sun,

Ben voor de derde keer naar de dermatoloog geweest...1ste keer oplossing van 20%,2de keer oplossing van 35% en nu heb ik de 50% gehad....brandt en piekt een beetje...maar de ellende zal pas morgen beginnen...maar ja...dat overleven we wel!
Voor wallen onder de ogen is er idd iets nieuws op de markt wat volgens mijn dermatologe écht héél goed werkt:
-Neostrata créme Bionic Eye Cream....gewoon te verkrijgen bij de apotheek(in Belgie toch)

Zoiezo zijn de produkten van Neostrata héél goed...de Neostrata 15 AHA gezichtscréme exfolieert je gezicht en helpt dus ook tegen pigmentvlekken en acné!

Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan,
Grtjs Agnes Xx



> Sorry Sun,
> 
> Ik heb het gevraagd aan de mij behandelende dermatoloog...zij zei me dat er idd wel nieuwe,heel goede produkten zijn tegen wallen,maar dat ze niet wist welke mijn consultatie-arts toen bedoelde...Ze heeft me beloofd het na te vragen en de produkten eens voor me op te schrijven...ik zou ze op mijn volgende behandelings-afspraak (27/10) krijgen...ik hoop dat ik je hier dan eindelijk dat produkt of die produkten kan meedelen!!
> 
> Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## wesmatch

komkommers helpt toch ook ?

----------


## karin.b

Ik heb een vraag:

Er is toch een verschil tussen wallen en kringen onder de ogen? Ik heb geen wallen (die zijn opgezet toch?), maar wel donkere kringen, ik word hier vreselijk onzeker van. Ik heb ook het idee dat het komt door medicijngebruik (a.d). Ik heb van alles geprobeerd (cremes etc.) maar niks helpt, ik blijf er vermoeid uitzien. Agnes, ik zou die creme van Yves Rocher ook wel willen proberen, kan ik dat gewoon bestellen via internet?

Groetjes
Karin

----------


## anaiss

en operatie??

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik heb een vraag:
> 
> Er is toch een verschil tussen wallen en kringen onder de ogen? Ik heb geen wallen (die zijn opgezet toch?), maar wel donkere kringen, ik word hier vreselijk onzeker van. Ik heb ook het idee dat het komt door medicijngebruik (a.d). Ik heb van alles geprobeerd (cremes etc.) maar niks helpt, ik blijf er vermoeid uitzien. Agnes, ik zou die creme van Yves Rocher ook wel willen proberen, kan ik dat gewoon bestellen via internet?
> 
> Groetjes
> Karin


Gelijk heb je Karin!
Ik heb ook last van kringen...
Ik gebruik de Yves-Rocher produkten al lang niet meer; ik gebruik nu de camouflerende oogroller van Garnier en een beetje poeder (bronzer) en dat verbergt ze vrij goed  :Wink: .
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Volgens de tv-reclames van Clinic zou een créme van hen goed helpen tegen kringen en pigmentvlekken ... ik ga daar na mijn vakantie 's om bij de apotheek.

----------


## dotito

Ik gebruik al een enige tijd 's morgens die oogcrème van Roc en moet zeggen dat ik er zeer tevreden over ben. En 's avonds gebruik ik de roller van nivea omdat mijn ogen dan meer gezwollen en die roller koelt ze beter af.

----------


## bbt3157

Remedie tegen donkere kringen onder ogen - facelift-gym-benelux.com

----------


## Marjoleiiinnn

Hoi Red_Dragon,

Ik heb er helaas ook altijd last van en gebruik sinds een tijdje de Matis Reponse Yeux Reviving Cream, die vind ik erg fijn. Je kunt dit product kopen bij schoonheidssalons maar je kunt het ook online bestellen. Ik heb het linkje van het product hieronder gezet. Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt!

http://www.skincareonline.nl/matis-r...cream-3855172/

----------


## Lisa3153

Remedie tegen wallen onder de ogen - http://shytobuy.nl

----------

